# Crispi



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Looking into the crispi guide gtx boot, anyone have a pair? Whats your thoughts on them vs the nevadas. Other brands aren't out of the question like zamberland or kenetrek, just hear alot about the crispi


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I have both a Nevada and the Guide. I like the guide when there is snow on the ground. The height is better for me in that type of situation. Otherwise, I think the Nevada is just about perfect. I find the little bit of insulation in the Guide is better for cold temps, but being a shorter person, find the higher boot too much unless the conditions call for it....like snow.

I also have a Colorado boot. It is my favorite when the weather is warmer. Like Archery season or even some ML seasons, the Colorado is definitely a bit cooler to wear than the Nevada. I find the Nevada a bit warm in the summer time, but it is a great boot. 

I hope that this helps.

FH


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Itll be a summertime into winter boot, I was thinking the guide gtx for the waterproofing. But my buddy runs the nevadas no gortex and loves them to I just worry about water and snow. And I do have hot feet usually


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

The Guide and Nevadas are pretty much the same boot. The only difference is the Guide is 2" taller. and costs more.
I like a 10" boot so I went with the Guide GTX.
I've only had them since the first of the year but one thing I was impressed with is they didn't really need any break in time. I wore them around the house and yard a few times and then on the Turkey hunt. I didn't have any problems at all. No hot spots or anything like that they breathe good and feel good on my feet. They're the most comfortable boots I've ever owned and I'd where them all the time if I could get away with it. I'm kind of pissed at myself that I went with Meindl's a few years ago instead of these, but live and learn I guess.
If they fit you foot right I don't think you could go wrong with the Guide or Nevadas.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

CHIEF_10_BEERS said:


> The Guide and Nevadas are pretty much the same boot. The only difference is the Guide is 2" taller. and costs more.
> I like a 10" boot so I went with the Guide GTX.
> I've only had them since the first of the year but one thing I was impressed with is they didn't really need any break in time. I wore them around the house and yard a few times and then on the Turkey hunt. I didn't have any problems at all. No hot spots or anything like that they breathe good and feel good on my feet. They're the most comfortable boots I've ever owned and I'd where them all the time if I could get away with it. I'm kind of pissed at myself that I went with Meindl's a few years ago instead of these, but live and learn I guess.
> If they fit you foot right I don't think you could go wrong with the Guide or Nevadas.



Are they the gtx? Do you usually have warm feet?


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

2pntkiller said:


> Are they the gtx? Do you usually have warm feet?


They are the Non-insulated GTX. So they just have a Gortex liner. There is also a insulated GTX. I prefer a Non insulated boot with Gortex liner for almost all of my hunting. I feel switching out to heavier socks when its cold or lighter ones in warmer weather works better for me.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

The guides and Nevada are too wide for me to use on hill but I've worn them in store. I'd suggest doing the same if you're nearby blackovis or any other retailers that carry them.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I wear a ee boot usually anyways I have flat wide feet... I worried the goretx (gtx) would be to hot and sweaty though. To drop 400 or so on boots to be let down just wouldn't be a good idea so I wanted to know some opinions first.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

It's not cheap, but after 4 years and over 500 miles (mostly rough mountain miles in shale and granite) I still love my Lathrop and Sons mountain hunter elites. They have held up incredibly well in the face of the abuse I subject them to regularly. I'm pretty sure I'll get at least another 4 years hard use out of them.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

2pntkiller said:


> Itll be a summertime into winter boot, I was thinking the guide gtx for the waterproofing. But my buddy runs the nevadas no gortex and loves them to I just worry about water and snow. And I do have hot feet usually


Both the Nevada and the Guide are Gore-tex. So both will keep your feet dry. Now, you can get an insulated version of the Nevada as well. That said, the non insulated version runs a bit warm for my feet, particularly if I am active, like hiking during a hunt. And they are a touch short to handle any real snow depth, so the Guide makes sense in that regard. At least that is what I thought and convinced myself of as I shopped for them. I honestly wear my Colorado GTX more than the Nevada, because it does a great job, is slightly lighter and runs a little cooler for my feet. But I don't know about durability over the really long run. In the year that I have owned my Colorado, I also have spent a lot of time recovering from a ruptured Achilles' Tendon, so I don't have a lot of miles on them yet. They were great last summer and fall though, prior to my injury. 

As I stated, my Guide GTX only gets worn when the snow starts to pile up. But I have the option of choosing other boots when the snow isn't piling up. I get that many people only have one pair of boots and can't pick them for just one scenario. That said, I was lucky enough to have a few options and choose the way I do based on the conditions and time of year.

And...like others have eluded to, they HAVE to fit your feet right. If they don't, it doesn't matter how "good" of a boot it is. You will be dealing with loads of pain. They HAVE to fit you!!


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Firehawk said:


> They HAVE to fit you!!


This should always be the first answer for boot questions before they even are asked. What fits one person, isn't guaranteed to fit the next. Establish a budget, then a list of the features you want (goretex, leather type, mesh?, midsole material, ultralight, wide\narrow foot, deep\shallow heel, full rand, height, etc...), then get the list of boots that fit your budget and have your features. Then go and try them on. If none of them fit, try on more boots until you either have a new budget or new feature set. If you don't know what features you want, get a budget and go to a place like REI and start trying things on and comparing the features. Then consider upgrading the insole as soon as possible to something that is designed for your foot style and hiking. Most hiking and even hunting boots aren't built to support arches carrying 100lbs. The rest of the boot is, but I've always found the insoles to be subpar compared to something like a Superfeet.

Go at the end of the day to test fit the boots and wear the socks you'll hunt in. If you go in the early morning, or after driving an hour to the store, your foot won't be as stretched as it will be at the end of the day. You don't want a boot that fits in the morning, but as your getting back to the truck at 10PM your toes are cramped coming down that last ridge.

Being as comfortable as possible will keep you out longer and hunting harder.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Which is why the Lathrop & Sons custom footbeds and fitting consults are worth every penny


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

I have a pair of Nevada’s non insulated. Love them my feet run hot and there fine with these boot. Deep snow isn’t a big deal just use boot gaiters.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Well I ordered the crispi guide non insulated for the simple fact the 10.5ee was out of stock on the nevadas. I do notice I roll my ankles sometimes so maybe the taller boots will help.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

2pntkiller said:


> Well I ordered the crispi guide non insulated for the simple fact the 10.5ee was out of stock on the nevadas. I do notice I roll my ankles sometimes so maybe the taller boots will help.


You'll probably really enjoy them for a couple seasons, maybe more depending on how many miles you average. I messed up my left ankle goat hunting a several years ago and so now ankle support is absolutely critical. Good gaiters also help increase ankle support if the boot doesn't hold up in that respect for you.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

2pntkiller said:


> Well I ordered the crispi guide non insulated for the simple fact the 10.5ee was out of stock on the nevadas. I do notice I roll my ankles sometimes so maybe the taller boots will help.


The ABBS, of the Crispi boots that have it, really helps my weak ankles. not quite as good as a ski boot but the next best thing in hiking boots.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

LukeS said:


> I have a pair of Nevada’s non insulated. Love them my feet run hot and there fine with these boot. Deep snow isn’t a big deal just use boot gaiters.


You are right, I should have mentioned that gaiters do allow you to go in decent amounts of snow. I have done the same, but preferred the little bit of insulation in my Guides when there was any real snow. And, like I said, the Nevada is a great boot. I run a little hot, especially in early season like Archery, so the Colorado was a nice option for me to breathe a little better and be a step cooler. But I have used my Nevada a lot in the early fall and even in summer at high altitudes and they were great.


----------



## WButch (10 mo ago)

I have both Nevada and Guide GTX uninsulated. IF they fit your foot, these are outstanding boots. Little/no break-in needed, waterproof, versatile, not bad for early season (a little warm, but could be worse), comfortable. I find the Guides offer better ankle support. If you have an account with Blackovis.com and call their customer service line, they may give you a discount. That was the case for me.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Got my guide gtx uninsulated today, 10.5 ee and wore them about 2 hours around the yard they fit perfect, ive never had a tall boot like this before and I can already tell the ankle support in the hill will be well worth it!


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

Great thread gents, thank you! Boots have been about as painful to learn about as all the caliber comparisons available now. Appreciate the actual usage!


----------

